# Need help!



## rdobbie23 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok so I am an animal lover and worked at a vet clinic for 5 years. I have had dogs, cats, ducks, squirrels and sugar gliders, but never a hedgehog. One was dumped at the back door of the clinic I worked for some time ago. Can someone please help me out here with what all I need to feed her. I know the low fat cat food and fresh fruits and veggies...but is there anything else that I need to know? I pick her up 1st thing in the morning!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Is there anyway to find out what she's being fed now? A gradual transition to her new food will help keep her from getting an upset tummy.


----------



## rdobbie23 (Dec 19, 2008)

Given she was dumped at the back door of a vet clinic...they did leave a small bag of food, but I have no way of telling what it is exactly!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would feed her whatever's in the bag- then, try and transition her to a new diet, or if you can find what she was on, keep her on that for a bit longer. 

Once she is settled, you can gradually get her used to a high quality, low fat cat food. That should be the staple, with insects and other little things as treats.


----------



## rdobbie23 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think that the food my be purina cat chow...My neighbor has cats and that is what he feeds, and it look just like that kibble! Who ever the person was that dumped her, they left a gallon ziplock bag of food! So...should I just keep up with this food for a bit, then try and transition her over to something with less fat? She is not plump, and she seems to just free feed at will. She is very sweet, I have no clue why these people dumped her!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, keep feeding her that. Are you keeping her? I would suggest letting her settle into her new home first, then transition to a better food. There is a sticky with recommended foods at the top of this forum.


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh thats so sad! Dumping a little hedgie like that. Poor thing. And 5 days from christmas. 
I agree with LizardGirl. If you are keeping her, or have a good home picked out for her you should let her adjust to her new home first. And keep her on that bag of food until she's settled, then start the transition. 
Some treats you could give are meal worms, wax worms, krikets, wet cat food, baby food, cooked or broiled chicken and other meats, fruits and vegies. Peter my first hedgie loved sunflower seeds and pine nuts as well as herbs like parsley and cilantro. 
Shiesh, I hope that person who dumped her out like that gets a huge rock of coal and nothing else for christmas.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

With a new hedgie, don't feed treats for one to two weeks after you get her home, treats before they settle in can cause upset tummies. Also don't feed sunflower seeds, pine nuts or any kind of nuts...they are way to high in fat and a choking hazard.


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh no, I wasn't saying to feed treats right away, sorry if that was confusing. I was just mentioning it for information purposes. 
I didnt think that the seeds and pine nuts would be a choking hazard though. Luna doesnt like them so it doesnt really matter right now. But peti used to love them, and he never choked?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do not feed seeds or nuts of any kind for the reasons Nikki posted. They are a choking hazard, can get caught in the roof of their mouth and really have no nutritional value for hedgehogs.

At least the owners cared enough to dump her at a vet clinic with food. Perhaps they were embarrassed about giving her up.


----------



## rdobbie23 (Dec 19, 2008)

What ever the reason for dumping her, she is loved now, she is not going anywhere! My zoo is happy to let her in! Thanks you all so very much for all the help. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

